# Comprar protoboard ...



## kilgore (Ago 27, 2008)

Bueno creo que casi ya esta dicho, me interesaría comprar una placa para hacer practicas, Podéis hacerme alguna recomendación y decirme donde podría comprar por Internet?
Un saludo…


----------



## MasCalambres (Ago 27, 2008)

Hola 

Por internet, lo puedes comprar en www.planetaelectronico.com

Salu2


----------



## andres rubiolo (Ago 27, 2008)

anda a cualquier casa de electronica sercana, en todos lados hay protoboard ya q son esenciales para la experiensias con circuitos


----------



## kilgore (Ago 28, 2008)

En esa pagina no venden a particulares... ¿conocéis otra?


----------



## DJMota (Ago 28, 2008)

kilgore dijo:
			
		

> En esa pagina no venden a particulares... ¿conocéis otra?


Te equivocas.

Justo el último día antes de irse de vacaciones, les hice un pedido y sin problemas. Un chaval muy simpatico me aclaró unas dudas por telefono  y me llegó todo en el plazo estimado.
Tienda muy recomendable.

De todas formas, otra que está muy bien y a la que tambien le he hecho pedidos, es RS Online:
http://es.rs-online.com/web/

Saludos.


----------



## kilgore (Ago 28, 2008)

En esta ultima venden a particulares?

En esta ultima pagina en el registro me piden datos de empresa, si no no me dejan comprar...


----------

